# Requesting a skilled lyricist or General music tips



## Tyrrovada (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm an intermediate song composer that just finished my 4th work. However i don't know how to heckin make song lyrics and need halp. can anyone message me if you're able to help? I could give you credit as Co-lyricists if i use your lyrics

That or you guys could mabby gib meh some tips cause hecc i need dem! Really! Any music tips would be great!






						Flat
					






					flat.io


----------

